# Netzwerk Freigabe+Benutzerpasswort ausschalten



## >ExX< (25. Juli 2010)

Moin,
Ich wollte meinen Bruder per Lan-Kabel ne Datei schicken.
Aber wenn er auf Start->Netzwerk geht, und Doppelklick auf das Icon von meinem Pc klickt muss man ja Benutzername und das Passwort eingeben um Zugriff auf den Pc zu bekommen.

Allerdings weis ich nicht mehr mein eigenes Passwort, kann man das irgendwie herausfinden?
Oder kann man einstellen dass er ohne Passwort eingeben und so auf meinen Pc Zugriff bekommt?


----------



## mattinator (25. Juli 2010)

Auf Deinem Rechner in der Benutzerverwaltung einen neuen Benutzer mit dem Namen des Kontos Deines Bruders auf seinem Rechner erzeugen und kein Passwort oder das von Deinem Bruder auf seinem Rechner zuweisen. Hier kurz die Schritte aus dem Startmenü:

Start
- Einstellungen
     - Systemsteuerung
  - Verwaltung
   - Computerverwaltung
    - System
     - Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen
      - Benutzer
       - Kontextmenü
        - Neuer Benutzer...


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2010)

Bis zu dem"System" komme ich, aber dann gibts da nix was "Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen) heißt


----------



## mattinator (26. Juli 2010)

Brauchst auf jeden Fall lokale Administrator-Rechte, dann sollte es wie im Bild aussehen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab nur 1 Konto , und das is das mit den Admin Rechten^^

Aber bei mir fehlt das, kann man das nich irgendwie ohne sonem Konto machen?


----------



## mattinator (26. Juli 2010)

Welches Windows habt Ihr installiert ? Seit Windows NT funktioniert der Netzwerk-Zugriff nur noch mit exisitierenden Benutzern.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2010)

Windows Pista


----------



## mattinator (27. Juli 2010)

Hier einen Link für Windows Vista / 7: Windows Vista Benutzerkonto einrichten. Da ich selbst noch XP habe, kann ich Dir nicht aus eigener Erfahrung helfen. MIt Google solltest Du noch mehr finden: windows vista benutzerkonten .


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2010)

Jo, alles klar, danke
Werde das mal probieren


----------



## Nomad (27. Juli 2010)

Wie du weiß dein eigenes Password nicht mehr? Lol, leicht vergesslich geworden beim zocken? 
Du musst das doch jedesmal eingeben. Das ist mir jz ein Rätsel^^


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2010)

Das ist es ja eben, ich hab es vergessen weil ich es NIE  eingeben muss
Der geht sofort aufen Desktop


----------



## Nomad (28. Juli 2010)

Na dann hattest du doch auch keins festgelegt!?


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2010)

Meinste?

Aber wenn ich doch über den Pc von meinem Bruder auf meinen drau zugreifen will per Netzwerk, dann muss man ja Benutzername und Passwort eingeben, und wenn ich nichts eingebe bei Passwort dann kommt halt ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## Nomad (28. Juli 2010)

mhm. Aber du loggst dich auch mit deinem Namen ein, ja?

Ansonsten mach doch einfach ein Passwort.

Oder gib ihm die Datei per USB Stick^^


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2010)

Die Datei is 6.65 GB groß, und in einem Stück, deswegen passt er nich auf ne 2GB Speicherkarte^^

Hab versucht ihm das auf sein Handy(8GB) zu ziehen, es kommt aber immer die Meldung dass der Speicher nicht ausreicht^^

Ja, hab aber kein Bock immer das Passwort einzugeben


----------



## mattinator (28. Juli 2010)

Du kannst das Passwort ändern, wenn Du angemeldet bist. Sollte wohl auch wie unter XP funktionieren (<Srrg><Alt><Entf> und Passwort ändern). Auf Deinem Rechner ist die Windows-Sicherheit sicher so konfiguriert, dass beium Start keine Passwort-Abfrage erfolgt. Das kann man im Sicherheitscenter umstellen, muss man aber nicht. "Passwort vergeben" und "Passwort abfragen" sind zwei unterschiedliche Optionen.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2010)

Also bei STRG+ALT+ENTF  kann ich auf "Kennwort ändern" klicken, dann entweder "Netzwerkkennwort ändern" oder "Julian"( mein Konto) wählen.

Nur wenn ich dann das Passwort ändern will, muss ich natürlich mein jetztiges Kennwort eingeben, was ich aber nich weis


----------



## mattinator (28. Juli 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Hier einen Link für Windows Vista / 7: Windows Vista Benutzerkonto einrichten. Da ich selbst noch XP habe, kann ich Dir nicht aus eigener Erfahrung helfen. MIt Google solltest Du noch mehr finden: windows vista benutzerkonten .



Gut Plan B, was war denn hiermit ?


----------



## Ossiracer (28. Juli 2010)

Du kannst die Speicherkarte auf NTFS formatieren, dann is die ~4GB beschränkung von FAT32 weg (eine Datei maximal ~4GB). Dann die Datei rüberhaun und wieder auf FAT32 formatiern (sonst erkennt es handy die karte nedmehr). Übrigens auch gut bei USB-Sticks mit über 4 GB


----------



## >ExX< (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Konto eröffne, kann ich denn dann noch mit dem Pc von meinem Bro auf die Datei zugreifen die auf dem "alten" Konto ist, obwohl ich auf meinem eigenen Pc mit dem "neuen" Konto angemeldet bin?

@Ossiracer, die Datei ist aber 6,65 GB groß^^
Und ich hatte versucht es auf den internen Speicher des Handys zu ziehen 
Weil er nur ne 2GB Karte dabei hat


----------



## mattinator (28. Juli 2010)

Du musst nur auf Deinem Rechner ein neues Konto / neuen Benutzer mit dem Namen und Passwort des Benutzers Deines Bruders auf seinem Rechner anlegen. Anmelden musst Du Dich auf Deinem Rechner nicht damit. Deine Anmeldung auf Deinem Rechner kann bleiben, wie sie jetzt ist. Ggf. musst Du auf Deinem Rechner noch einen Ordner freigeben, auf den die Datei gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du musst nur auf Deinem Rechner ein neues Konto / neuen Benutzer mit dem Namen und Passwort des Benutzers Deines Bruders auf seinem Rechner anlegen.




Also muss ich jetzt das Konto mit dem Benutzernamen und Passwort meines Bruders auf meinem Pc erstellen, oder?

Das Problem ist, er weis auch sein Passwort nicht mehr


----------



## mattinator (29. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also muss ich jetzt das Konto mit dem Benutzernamen und Passwort meines Bruders auf meinem Pc erstellen, oder?
> 
> Das Problem ist, er weis auch sein Passwort nicht mehr



Oh Maaan, Ihr werdet noch Euren Kopf vergessen. Also dann folgender Vorschlag:


auf beiden Rechnern einen neuen Benutzer mit dem gleichen Namen und Passwort anlegen.
auf dem Rechner Deines Bruders eine Freigabe anlegen, auf die auch der neue Benutzer Schreib-Zugriff hat
Du meldest Dich (nur zum Kopieren) auf Deinem Rechner mit dem neuen Benutzer an und Kopierst die Datei(en) auf die Freigabe des Rechners Deines Bruders
ps.: Oder Ihr teilt Euch die Kosten für einen 8 GB USB-Stick (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=sm_usb&v=k&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=309_8192~475_30).


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2010)

[x] 8GB USB Stick 

Ok, ich werde dass dann mal probieren wenn mein Bruder wieder da ist!
Im Vorraus schonmal Danke ^^


----------

